# Clogs/Chef Shoes in Los Angeles/Southern California



## mike adam (Feb 27, 2013)

Does anybody know where I can buy clogs or the right kind of shoes for working in the kitchen in the Los Angeles/Los Angeles County area? Or in Southern California in general?


----------

